
The Mental Workload of Hoovering - james_impliu
https://jefhawkins.com/blog/mental-workload-of-hoovering
======
james_impliu
I wrote this post because I struggled to understand why I was annoying my wife
despite doing the hoovering.

A little bit of research into the very basics of mental workload made me hope
someone builds a wearable that tracks how hard you are thinking.

